# What convertibles fit in a Honda Fit?



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

Exactly what's in the title. I apologize if it's a repeat question but "Fit" is so common of a word that it brings up a million unrelated posts when I search. Does anyone have a Fit or know what convertibles fit properly in it?

We're shopping for new cars for when my husband's dies and I want to make sure I can ERF at least a couple of kids in it. Being able to do three across would be wonderful but I'm not counting on it. But if you managed it, let me know how!


----------

